# ***Romance me***



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 13, 2007)

Long time no post... Havnt been wearing MU Lately, But today i decided to go out in public so i decided to put my face on.


Clickable Thumbnail:






Face:
Nc40 MSF Fndn

Eyes:
Stilife paint as base
Shroom as highlight
Summer Neutral lid
Golden Dusk Piggy Inner V
Playful
Zeal
Cranberry
Stars "n" Rockets
Too Faced Ohh and Ahh as liner
M.A.X 3000 calorie lash upper lash only

Cheeks
Strobe Cream
Fleur Power
Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Podwer

Lips:
VGV VI


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

HEY BEAUTIFUL! I love love love the purples on you. Gorgeous.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 13, 2007)

*You look Gorgeous!*


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad to see you posting! Hot as ever.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

Yay you are back and looking better than ever!


----------



## n_c (Jul 13, 2007)

You look gorgeous...nice to see you posting


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Your blending is amazing, wow! You look as beautiful as ever. W00!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful!  Love the way your skin looks


----------



## entipy (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, that's really pretty!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 13, 2007)

It has been way too long since you have posted an fotd, looks hot!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG, you're back . . . I hope!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So good to see a FOTD from you because I love, love your makeup.  You look great!  Blonde hair suits you beautifully.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 13, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## xJUDYx (Jul 13, 2007)

looking fierce!!

we missed your postings!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 13, 2007)

Missed your posts girl! You are still looking as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## lvgz (Jul 13, 2007)

hey gorgeous! great look on you.


----------



## snowkei (Jul 13, 2007)

I love ur brow!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 13, 2007)

Your FOTD's have truly been missed 
Very pretty


----------



## MACisME (Jul 13, 2007)

ur gorgeous hun!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 13, 2007)

Sooo soft and pretty!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 13, 2007)

As always you're a breathtaking beauty


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 13, 2007)

gorgeous love. And your avatar is HOTT.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm happy to see you around again! i abslutely love this look, you're gorgeous!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 14, 2007)

YOu look Beautiful!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 14, 2007)

yay! thanks for posting! gorgeous!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2007)

uh oh!!!!!!!! there go my baby girl!! welcome back hot stuff! i missed u SO much! u r looking FAB as usual


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 14, 2007)

Beautiful FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look gorgeous on your avatar!


----------



## mia88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back to blonde and looking smashing!! We missed you on this board! Your look today looks beautiful! Keep the posts coming!


----------



## User67 (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG, beautiful! Your blending is flawless!


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2007)

You look fantastic.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 14, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 14, 2007)

Gorgeous! Loving your eyebrows.


----------



## Janice (Jul 16, 2007)

I've missed you so much Christine, it's so nice to see your beautiful self again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't stay away too long.


----------



## Pei (Jul 16, 2007)

U still look deliciously good. I'm lovin ur MU, esp ur brows!


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 16, 2007)

amazing color, i love your skin =]]]


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 16, 2007)

You look fantastic!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 16, 2007)

Hot emu, hot lady!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

Amazzzzzzing!!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice!  Looks like a cute top too!


----------



## milamonster (Jul 17, 2007)

veyr pretty as usual i like the hair color and your avatar is adorable!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2007)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 17, 2007)

You look gorgeous as always, the makeup's beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it's great to see you posting again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh, and I love love love your avatar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you don't mind, I'm going to try and print it to show my hairstylist how I want my hair layered on my next appointment!


----------



## frocher (Jul 17, 2007)

You look beautiful.  I am also a fan of your brows.


----------



## natasha (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I love love love the purples on you. Gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i totally agree..u look fab darling......


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome back girlie! I'm back from hiatus as well. Just haven't been wearing my mu. You just might inspire me.


----------



## zori (Jul 18, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 18, 2007)

very beautifully done!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 18, 2007)

great to see you back again!!! and as always...beautiful!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 18, 2007)

You look gorgeous.  I love stars n' rockets!


----------



## pinkpsp (Jul 18, 2007)

i love your MU... could you please teach me how to do one like yours?  thanks!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice!!  I love the purple and the silver (??) liner!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Long time no post... Havnt been wearing MU Lately, But today i decided to go out in public so i decided to put my face on.


Clickable Thumbnail:






Face:
Nc40 MSF Fndn

Eyes:
Stilife paint as base
Shroom as highlight
Summer Neutral lid
Golden Dusk Piggy Inner V
Playful
Zeal
Cranberry
Stars "n" Rockets
Too Faced Ohh and Ahh as liner
M.A.X 3000 calorie lash upper lash only

Cheeks
Strobe Cream
Fleur Power
Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Podwer

Lips:
VGV VI_


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Aug 6, 2007)

you should do a tutrial for this look!! its so pretty!


----------

